# AP flour vs bread flour in cinnamon rolls...



## Nika (Jul 31, 2020)

What will be ultimately wrong with cinnamon rolls if AP flour is used instead of bread flour?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[JUSTIFY]My answer might seam a bit cocky ... but really it's not. ... I think it's all in personal preference _(YOURS)_. My suggestion is to make a batch of each. ... See which one _YOU_ like better. ... All-in-all ... the only downside is that you've got to eat an extra batch of cinnamon rolls. ... _BOO-HOO right?_[/JUSTIFY]


----------



## Nika (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you!  I've just started a journey as a pastry chef (student) ... all the textbooks say bread flour... and I was thinking WHY?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cinnamon rolls are yeast-raised just like bread. They can benefit from the extra gluten to help trap the yeast gases in the rise, just like bread. The eggs and fat in the dough can contribute to tenderness. And it also works with all-purpose flour.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

They’ll be fine.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Bread flour will give a chewier mouthfeel. Bagel vs plain white bread.


----------

